# Jeff Cooper's 4 General Rules of Firearms Safety



## Carol (Oct 1, 2006)

In The Colonel's own words --

*1. All guns are always loaded.  *An unloaded gun is useless, and no one should ever assume that any piece that he may see or touch is not ready to fire.  Would that we would never again hear the plaintive wail, "I didn't know it was loaded!"  _Of course, it was loaded._ That's why it exists.  Treat it so!

*2.  Never let the muzzle cover anything that you do not wish to destroy. *  When you point a weapon, you may not always actually intend to destroy but you must be emotionally willing to do so.  The fact that the piece is not loaded does not alter this.  See rule 1.

*3.  Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target.  *Guns do not "go off" by themselves.  Somebody fires them.   The competent shuooter keeps his finger straight and outside the trigger guard until he verifies his sight picture.  Violation of Rule 3 is responsible for about 80% of firearms mishaps.

*4.  Be sure of your target.  *Never shoot at anything that you haven't identified.  Never shoot at a shadow or a sound or a silhouette or anything that you cannot see clearly.  Also make sure of what is behind and beyond your target that a bullet may penetrate completely.

These are the four general rules of gun safety.  They apply always:  while you are on and off the range, at home, in transit, hunting, or fighting.  In studying them, you will see that *if they were always observed by all people at all times there could be no such things as a "firearms accident".  *As to that, it may be proper to insist that there _is_ no such thing as a firearms accident - only negligence.


Source:  Jeff Cooper, The Art of the Rifle
Published by Paladin Press

IMO, the book is outstanding, and highly recommended for anyone that may ever have a reason to use a firearm. 

http://www.paladin-press.com/detail.aspx?ID=66


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't read that one yet, but have been meaning to add it to my collection ever since it came out.  The new edition looks great.

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 1, 2006)

> *3. Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on the target. *Guns do not "go off" by themselves. Somebody fires them. The competent shuooter keeps his finger straight and outside the trigger guard until he verifies his sight picture. Violation of Rule 3 is responsible for about 80% of firearms mishaps.


I'd modify that one to: *"keep your finger off the trigger until you're ready to shoot."*  Somtimes (often?) in a defensive shooting, you won't have the time or the light to acquire a good sight picture.

Other than that I strongly agree with this list.  If these rules were followed, 99.9% of all AD's/ND's would be eliminated.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 1, 2006)

I and others simply extend the existing rule to "Keep the finger off the trigger till the sights are on the target and the decision to fire has been made". Seems to work fine and cover any incident.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.nrahq.org/education/guide.asp

I like the NRA 3 rules; but I wish it would stress "treat all guns as if there loaded, and keep the gun unloaded until ready to use." It is related to NRA rule 3 and Coopers rule 1, but stressing treating all guns as if there loaded covers everything. I like keeping it short in sweet with 3 rules, though, because it should be as easy to remember and understand as possible.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2006)

I think the rule #3 is pretty a blanketed statement/thought as far as going beyond the sight target. You can point the weapon and then go in very quick succession to putting your finger on the trigger and then STILL make the decision to shoot or not. 
You can be at the point where you put your finger on the trigger (with the _intent_ to shoot) and still change your mind... this takes control of your reflexes and control of yourself. If you don't have either then a weapon, ANY weapon doesn't belong in your hand... period.

As to that, it may be proper to insist that there is no such thing as a firearms accident - only negligence. Actually the word negligence should be ... stupidity. 


> Mr.Saturday night special
> Got a barrel that's blue and cold
> Ain't no good for nothin'
> But put a man six feet in a hole...
> ...


----------



## Carol (Oct 1, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> I and others simply extend the existing rule to "Keep the finger off the trigger till the sights are on the target and the decision to fire has been made". Seems to work fine and cover any incident.


 
And you taught me well.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Oct 1, 2006)

Ive violated rule #2 many times in the military. I think that many cops use real weapons in training too. You just have to be tripple sure they are clear. But I understand the concept the Col. was trying to illustrate.


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 1, 2006)

Regardless of how the rules are presented (and they're good ones at that), the overriding factor is the ability to use the most important safety:

The one between the ears...

Just as an example of such violations, here's an article:



> ST. AUGUSTINE, Fla. - A sheriffs deputy showing a handgun to friends at his birthday party accidentally shot himself in the face, killing himself, authorities said Saturday.
> 
> Matt Barnes, 26, told guests at the Friday night celebration his .45-caliber revolver was not loaded, according to the St. Johns County Sheriffs Office. He pulled the trigger around 10:30 p.m., authorities said, and was pronounced dead at the scene.


 
Complete text available here:

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2006/09/30/fla_deputy_shoots_self_showing_off_gun/


----------

